# प्रबन्धन > क्या कैसे करें ! >  रेपुटेशन पॉइंट कैसे दें

## draculla

*मैंने अपने दो तीन मित्रों को देख है जो बोलते है की आप को रेपुटेशन पॉइंट दे रहा हूँ/
लेकिन चेक करने पर पता चलता है की उन्होंने पॉइंट दिया ही नहीं है/
शायद ऐसा इसीलिए होता है की क्यूंकि उन्हें पता नहीं होता है की पॉइंट कैसे देना है/
पहले तो एक बात बता दूँ की हमारे फोरम पर थैंक्स का बटन दबाने से पॉइंट में कोई बढ़ोतरी नहीं होती है/जैसा की दूसरे फोरम पर होता है/

तो आइये मैं आप को बता हू की पॉइंट कैसे देते हैं/* 




*सबसे पहले आप जिस भी सदस्य को पॉइंट देना चाहते है/उस सदस्य के पोस्ट पर जाए/सदस्य के पोस्ट पर  बाई ओर आप को एक स्टार मिलेगा उस पर क्लिक करे/* *आप के सामने कुछ इस प्रकार का विंडो खुलेगा/                                                                          *  *यदि आप को किसी का सूत्र का पोस्ट या बांते अच्छी लगी हो और + पॉइंट देना है तो I approve का क्लिक कर के और you comment on this post पर, यदि आप चाहें यह जरुरी नहीं है, add reputation पर क्लिक कर दें/आप का पोइट हरे बटन के साथ सामने वाले सदस्य को मिल जाएगा/                                                                                                                                                    
**यदि आप को किसी का पोस्ट अच्छा नहीं लगा हो या अभ्रद लगा हो और आप से पॉइंट घटना चाहते हैं तो i disapproved पर क्लिक कर के add reputation कमेन्ट के साथ क्लिक करें/लाल बटन के साथ उनका पॉइंट घट जाएगा/निवेदन है की - पॉइंट का उपयोग बैर निकालने के लिए ना करें/इससे फिजूल में झगड़ा ही बढता है/*

----------


## draculla

*रेप्युटेशन के नियम -

१- रजिस्ट्रेशन के समय प्रत्येक सदस्य को दस रेप्युटेशन पॉइंट्स दिए जायेंगे |
२-सदस्य के प्रयोक्ता नियंत्रण कक्ष (user control panel) में कम से कम 50 पॉइंट होने पर ही प्रदर्शित होंगे |
३-कोई भी सदस्य कम से कम 50 प्रविष्टियाँ करने के बाद ही दुसरे सदस्यों को रेप्युटेशन दे पायेगा |
४-आपके अपने न्यूनतम10 रेप्युटेशन पॉइंट्स होने पर ही आपके द्वारा दी गयी रेप्युटेशन मानी जायेगी |
५-24 घंटे में अधिक से अधिक 5 सदस्यों को रेप्युटेशन पॉइंट्स दिए जा सकते  हैं |इससे अधिक सदस्यों को रेप्युटेशन देने के लिए आपको 24 घंटे प्रतीक्षा  करनी होगी |
६-एक ही सदस्य को दोबारा रेप्युटेशन पॉइंट्स देने से पहले आपको 12 अन्य सदस्यों को रेप्युटेशन पॉइंट्स देने होंगे |
७.एक सदस्य कम से कम २ और ज्यादा से ज्यादा १०० पॉइंट दे सकता है/यह सब आप के पॉइंट पर निर्भर करता है/यदि आप के पास ज्यादा पॉइंट है तो आप ज्यादा  पॉइंट दे सकते हैं/यदि कम है तो कम की पॉइंट सामने वाले को मिलेगा/
८.यदि आप किसी को पॉइंट देते हैं तो आप के पॉइंट में कमी नहीं आती है/

नोट:-इन नियमों में आवश्यकतानुसार परिवर्तन हो सकता है | 						*

----------


## smsboy

*साथ में यह भी बता दे की कितने पॉइंट्स होने पर एक रेपुटेसन बढ़ेगी
और रेपुटेसन ज्यादा या कम होने के क्या फायदे और नुकसान है*

----------


## smsboy

*ये रेपुटेसन का चक्कर समझ में नहीं आता जब पुनः नए फोरम में आया था तब मेरी ५ प्वाइंट रेपुटेसन के थे पहले से उसके बाद अब तक मुझे १२ रेपुटेसन मिल चुकी है लिकिन बढ़ा सिफ एक ऐसा क्या पता नहीं
*

----------


## draculla

> *साथ में यह भी बता दे की कितने पॉइंट्स होने पर एक रेपुटेसन बढ़ेगी
> और रेपुटेसन ज्यादा या कम होने के क्या फायदे और नुकसान है*


*यदि आप के पास ज्यादा से ज्यादा हरे बटन हैं तो इससे यह साबित होता है की आप फोरम पर एक अच्छे सदस्य के रूप में स्थापित है/
ज्यादातर सदस्य आपकी इज्जत करते हैं/वे आप के ज्यादातर सूत्र और प्रविस्थियाँ देखते हैं/*




> *ये रेपुटेसन का चक्कर समझ में नहीं आता जब पुनः नए फोरम में आया था तब मेरी ५ प्वाइंट रेपुटेसन के थे पहले से उसके बाद अब तक मुझे १२ रेपुटेसन मिल चुकी है लिकिन बढ़ा सिफ एक ऐसा क्या पता नहीं
> *


 *
जरा विस्तार में समझायेगें!*

----------


## sanchitt

आप *रेपुटेसन* के भूखे है क्या?

----------


## draculla

> आप *रेपुटेसन* के भूखे है क्या?


आपके मन में यह सवाल क्यूँ आया?
जरा बताने की कृपा करें/

----------


## Munneraja

> आप *रेपुटेसन* के भूखे है क्या?


 मेरे ख़याल से हम सभी अच्छी रेपुटेशन के लिए ही कार्य करते हैं

----------


## Ranveer

*अपुन को ये reputation का  लोचा ही समझ में नहीं आईला है ..
आधे से ज्यादा अपुन  में लाल बत्ती दिख रही है .....:rofl:
*

----------


## Prince of India

> *अपुन को ये reputation का  लोचा ही समझ में नहीं आईला है ..
> आधे से ज्यादा अपुन  में लाल बत्ती दिख रही है .....:rofl:
> *


फिर तो लगता है कि आपको बहुत ज्यादा नेगेटिव  रेपुटेशन  मिली है, आप उन लाल निशानों पर क्लिक करके पता लगा सकते हैं कि आपको किन प्रवष्टियों पर  नेगेटिव  रेपुटेशन मिली है.

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

कोई सदस्य एक बार में कितने पॉइंट दे सकता है, ये कैसे पता चलेगा !

----------


## draculla

> कोई सदस्य एक बार में कितने पॉइंट दे सकता है, ये कैसे पता चलेगा !


इसकी जानकारी आप किसी भी प्रशासक या नियामक से प्राप्त कर सकते है/
आपको बस यह पूछना है की आपका रेप पॉवर क्या है/
आपको जबाब मिल जायेगा/

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> इसकी जानकारी आप किसी भी प्रशासक या नियामक से प्राप्त कर सकते है/
> आपको बस यह पूछना है की आपका रेप पॉवर क्या है/
> आपको जबाब मिल जायेगा/


 मतलब सदस्य को अपनी प्रोफाइल में कही भी ये पता नहीं लगता है की रेप पवार कितनी हैं??
मैं जानकारी के लिए सन्देश देता हूँ...

----------


## arjun32

mere  प्रोफाइल में  कुछ रेपुटेसन पॉइंट  पर न तो लाल बत्ती है और न हरी बत्ती. केवल ग्रे रंग का पॉइंट बना हुआ  है. जबकि कमेंट्स में 'अच्छा' और '+++++' आदि लिखा है. ऐसा क्यों हुआ होगा...??? कहीं मेरा दिया हुआ रेपुटेसन भी इसी तरह विफल तो नहीं हो रहा है..?? कृपया   बताने का कष्ट करे.

----------


## draculla

> mere  प्रोफाइल में  कुछ रेपुटेसन पॉइंट  पर न तो लाल बत्ती है और न हरी बत्ती. केवल ग्रे रंग का पॉइंट बना हुआ  है. जबकि कमेंट्स में 'अच्छा' और '+++++' आदि लिखा है. ऐसा क्यों हुआ होगा...??? कहीं मेरा दिया हुआ रेपुटेसन भी इसी तरह विफल तो नहीं हो रहा है..?? कृपया   बताने का कष्ट करे.


जिस स्द्द्स्य के पास ५० से ऊपर पॉइंट है...वाही सदस्य किसी दूसरे को रेप पॉइंट दे सकता है...
ग्रे कालर का मतलब है की जिस सदस्य ने आपको पॉइंट दिए है..उनकी रेप पॉवर शून्य है...
यानि को उनके पॉइंट देने पर भी आपके पॉइंट में कोई बढ़ोतरी नहीं होगी...

----------


## arjun32

> जिस स्द्द्स्य के पास ५० से ऊपर पॉइंट है...वाही सदस्य किसी दूसरे को रेप पॉइंट दे सकता है...
> ग्रे कालर का मतलब है की जिस सदस्य ने आपको पॉइंट दिए है..उनकी रेप पॉवर शून्य है...
> यानि को उनके पॉइंट देने पर भी आपके पॉइंट में कोई बढ़ोतरी नहीं होगी...


महत्वपूर्ण जानकारी के लिए  शुक्रिया.

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

अच्छा ग्यावर्धक सूत्र है मेरी तरफ से .........

----------


## Raman46

रेपो के बारें में अच्छी जानकारी दी गयी है सूत्रा में / कई सदस्य इसके बारें में अनजान होते हैं / कई को इसका पता ही नही होता है ,उन सदस्यों के किये ,रेपो सिस्टम समझने में बड़ा आशानी होगी / सूत्राधार बधाई के पात्र है/ धन्यबाद

----------


## jai 123

बहुत ही बडीया जानकारी है रेपो के संबध मे धन्यवाद

----------


## Teach Guru

*मैं जानना चाहता हूँ की एक रेपो के कितने पॉइंट होते हैं, और  कितनी रेपो मिलने के बाद आगे की बतियाँ जलने लगती है , और ये मेरे दो प्रकार की बतियाँ जल रही है इसके बारे में बताये ये केसे बढेगी.........*

----------


## draculla

> *मैं जानना चाहता हूँ की एक रेपो के कितने पॉइंट होते हैं, और  कितनी रेपो मिलने के बाद आगे की बतियाँ जलने लगती है , और ये मेरे दो प्रकार की बतियाँ जल रही है इसके बारे में बताये ये केसे बढेगी.........*


एक रेप में कोई तय पॉइंट नहीं होता है....रेप का पॉइंट देने वाले सदस्य के रेप पॉवर पर निर्भर होता है....एक सदस्य के पास कम से कम शून्य से १०० रेप पॉवर तक होता है.
आपकी एक हरी बत्ती तो आप फोरम के सदस्य बनने के साथ ही जल उठती है...जैसे जैसे सदस्य आपको रेप पॉइंट देते है वैसे वैसे आपके हरी बत्तियों में इजाफा होने लगता है.
१००+ पॉइंट मिलाने पर आप के रेप की एक हरी बत्ती जल उठती है...आगे जा कर इसका अनुपात बढ़ जाता है है...किसी भी सदस्य की अधिकतम ११ बटन ही हरे हो सकते है.
उसके बाद हरा बटन स्थिर हो जाता है..लेकिन यदि कोई सदस्य आपको रेप पॉइंट देता है तो पॉइंट में बढ़ोतरी होते रहती है..
यदि आपको चाहते है की आपकी रेप पॉइंट बढ़े तो इसके लिए आपको ऐसे सूत्रों का निर्माण करना पड़ेगा जो अन्य सदस्य को पसंद आये और आपको रेप पॉइंट दे...

----------


## Teach Guru

> एक रेप में कोई तय पॉइंट नहीं होता है....रेप का पॉइंट देने वाले सदस्य के रेप पॉवर पर निर्भर होता है....एक सदस्य के पास कम से कम शून्य से १०० रेप पॉवर तक होता है.आपकी एक हरी बत्ती तो आप फोरम के सदस्य बनने के साथ ही जल उठती है...जैसे जैसे सदस्य आपको रेप पॉइंट देते है वैसे वैसे आपके हरी बत्तियों में इजाफा होने लगता है.१००+ पॉइंट मिलाने पर आप के रेप की एक हरी बत्ती जल उठती है...आगे जा कर इसका अनुपात बढ़ जाता है है...किसी भी सदस्य की अधिकतम ११ बटन ही हरे हो सकते है.उसके बाद हरा बटन स्थिर हो जाता है..लेकिन यदि कोई सदस्य आपको रेप पॉइंट देता है तो पॉइंट में बढ़ोतरी होते रहती है..यदि आपको चाहते है की आपकी रेप पॉइंट बढ़े तो इसके लिए आपको ऐसे सूत्रों का निर्माण करना पड़ेगा जो अन्य सदस्य को पसंद आये और आपको रेप पॉइंट दे...


*उपरोक्त विस्तार से समझाने के लिए आपका धन्यवाद ड्रेकुला जी |*

----------


## dishadey

मुझे कुछ रेपो. मिली है परन्तु उन पर हरे की जगह ग्रे कलर की बत्ती है
( शायद उन सदस्यों की रेपो. पॉवर 0 है ) क्या वे रेपो.  भविष्य में कभी मेरे पॉइंट्स में बढ़ोत्तरी करेंगी

----------


## manaw

*रेपोटेशन के संबंध में इतनी महत्वपूर्ण जानकारी देने के लिए बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद ...................................*

----------


## aadityasingh

*मुझे अवि एक सदस्य ने रेपो दिया ... मुझे इसका पता कैसे चलेगा की मुझे मिला है?*

----------


## mantu007

> *मुझे अवि एक सदस्य ने रेपो दिया ... मुझे इसका पता कैसे चलेगा की मुझे मिला है?*


भाई यहाँ पर आप अपने settings पर क्लिक करें .............ये रहा इसका लिंक 
http://forum.hindivichar.com/usercp.php



*इसके बाद आपको यहाँ आपको प्राप्त सारे रेपो पॉइंट दिख जायेंगे ..........*

----------


## aadityasingh

*आपका बहुत बहुत धनयवाद ... बहुत ही अच्छी जानकारी दी*

----------


## dishadey

मुझे कुछ रेपो. मिली है परन्तु उन पर हरे की जगह ग्रे कलर की बत्ती है
( शायद उन सदस्यों की रेपो. पॉवर 0 है ) क्या वे रेपो. भविष्य में कभी मेरे पॉइंट्स में बढ़ोत्तरी करेंगी

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> एक रेप में कोई तय पॉइंट नहीं होता है....रेप का पॉइंट देने वाले सदस्य के रेप पॉवर पर निर्भर होता है....एक सदस्य के पास कम से कम शून्य से १०० रेप पॉवर तक होता है.
> आपकी एक हरी बत्ती तो आप फोरम के सदस्य बनने के साथ ही जल उठती है...जैसे जैसे सदस्य आपको रेप पॉइंट देते है वैसे वैसे आपके हरी बत्तियों में इजाफा होने लगता है.
> १००+ पॉइंट मिलाने पर आप के रेप की एक हरी बत्ती जल उठती है...आगे जा कर इसका अनुपात बढ़ जाता है है...किसी भी सदस्य की अधिकतम ११ बटन ही हरे हो सकते है.
> उसके बाद हरा बटन स्थिर हो जाता है..लेकिन यदि कोई सदस्य आपको रेप पॉइंट देता है तो पॉइंट में बढ़ोतरी होते रहती है..
> यदि आपको चाहते है की आपकी रेप पॉइंट बढ़े तो इसके लिए आपको ऐसे सूत्रों का निर्माण करना पड़ेगा जो अन्य सदस्य को पसंद आये और आपको रेप पॉइंट दे...


जहाँ तक मैं जानता हूँ, रेपो सॉफ्टवेर पर निर्धारित हैं ... आपकी जानकारी उचित है पर सम्पूर्ण नहीं है, जैसा की आपने कहा की रेपो की अधिकतम छमता १०० है... पर जहाँ तक मैं समझाता हूँ ये गलत है... 
ये ठीक है की हम लोग फोरम पर हैं और कुछ बहुत ही जादा जानते हैं, पर जानकारी प्रबंधन  के अलावा किसी के पास सम्पूर्ण नहीं है, तो फिर जवाब यहाँ गुरु जी को देना चाहिए... यदि आप सोचते हैं की मैं गलत हूँ तो आप रेपो का स्क्र्तीं शोट प्रस्तुत करें .. फिर मैं आपकी किसी उपयोगी पोस्ट पर ... सकारात्मक योगदान देता हूँ... उसे भी आप प्रस्तुत करें... धन्यबाद !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> मुझे कुछ रेपो. मिली है परन्तु उन पर हरे की जगह ग्रे कलर की बत्ती है
> ( शायद उन सदस्यों की रेपो. पॉवर 0 है ) क्या वे रेपो. भविष्य में कभी मेरे पॉइंट्स में बढ़ोत्तरी करेंगी


एषा कुछ नहीं हैं सिर्फ यहाँ दो ही निशान है या तो हरा जो आपको + देता है (लाल अब नहीं है जो आपको -) देता है. और बिना रंग का मतलब कला (बिलकुल कला नहीं फीका कला) वो कुछ नहीं देता है....

----------


## Badtameez

मैं किसी को रेपो दू तो मुझे कैसे पता चलेगा कि मैंने दे दिया है

----------


## Badtameez

रेपुटेशन देने की कोशिश कर रहा हूँ तो ये लिख रहा है नमूना देखिए-
you must spread some reputation around before giving it to ks pathak again.
कृपया मेरी सहायता करें आभारी रहूँगा।

----------


## mantu007

> रेपुटेशन देने की कोशिश कर रहा हूँ तो ये लिख रहा है नमूना देखिए-
> you must spread some reputation around before giving it to ks pathak again.
> कृपया मेरी सहायता करें आभारी रहूँगा।


आप और पाँच अलग सदस्यों को रेपो देने के २४ घंटे बाद ही आप फिर से उन्हें रेपो पॉइंट दे सकते हैं ...dhanywad

----------


## Badtameez

धन्यवाद मित्र/
जिसको मैंने आज रेपो नहीं दिया है क्या मैं उसे अभी दे सकता हूँ/

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

[.......................... sorry wrong posting

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

आजकल रेपो देना band कर दिया है दोस्तों ने , एषा लगता है... हा हा हा

----------


## badboy123455

> आजकल रेपो देना band कर दिया है दोस्तों ने , एषा लगता है... हा हा हा



नई फोरम पर अच्छा कार्य होने पर रेपो स्वत मिलते हे मित्र 
पुराणी जेसा काम नही

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> नई फोरम पर अच्छा कार्य होने पर रेपो स्वत मिलते हे मित्र 
> पुराणी जेसा काम नही


प्रेम भाई आप क्या कहना कहते हैं... समझ नहीं आया

----------


## mantu007

> धन्यवाद मित्र/
> जिसको मैंने आज रेपो नहीं दिया है क्या मैं उसे अभी दे सकता हूँ/


अगर स्टार दबाते ही ये बॉक्स आ गया है तो आप जरुर दे सकते हैं उनको रेपो .........

----------


## Badtameez

मित्र मंटू जी मैंने रेपो आपको कुछ मिनट पहले ही दिया है/अब किसी को देने के लिए स्टार दबा रहा हूँ तो कुछ इस प्रकार लिख रहा है-
you must spread some reputation around before giving it Raman46 again

----------


## mantu007

> मित्र मंटू जी मैंने रेपो आपको कुछ मिनट पहले ही दिया है/अब किसी को देने के लिए स्टार दबा रहा हूँ तो कुछ इस प्रकार लिख रहा है-
> you must spread some reputation around before giving it Raman46 again


मित्र .............रमण जी को पुनः रेपो देने के लिए फिर से आपको 5 अलग अलग लोगों को रेपो दें

----------


## Badtameez

> मित्र .............रमण जी को पुनः रेपो देने के लिए फिर से आपको 5 अलग अलग लोगों को रेपो दें


अब जाकर बात समझ में आई है मित्र।आपको शत शत नमन करता हूँ जो आपने मेरी सारी समस्या का समाधान करके ही छोड़ा।धन्यवाद स्वीकार कीजिए।

----------


## mantu007

> अब जाकर बात समझ में आई है मित्र।आपको शत शत नमन करता हूँ जो आपने मेरी सारी समस्या का समाधान करके ही छोड़ा।धन्यवाद स्वीकार कीजिए।


कोई बात नहीं मित्र ...........आगे कोई भी परेशानी हो तो बेझिझक हमसे पूछ सकते हैं ........

----------


## Badtameez

> कोई बात नहीं मित्र ...........आगे कोई भी परेशानी हो तो बेझिझक हमसे पूछ सकते हैं ........


ये आप नहीं आपकी महानता बोल रही है/

----------


## RANAJI1982

रेपो की बहुत अच्छी जानकारी दी ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,धन्यवाद

----------


## lotus1782

बहुत बढ़िया 
जानकारी भरा सूत्र

----------


## rnold

थैंक्स !!!!!!!!!!!! ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र है

----------


## Shri Vijay

बेहतरीन सूत्र धन्यवाद l

----------


## Raja44

अच्छा ज्ञान बढता है सही जगह आने से

----------


## usha chauhan

अछा सूत्र हे मित्र

----------


## sangita_sharma

मेरा अन्तर्वासना मित्रो को एक सुझाव हे की सभी  मित्र रेप्युटेशन अपने अन्य मित्रो को प्रदान करते हे वे अपना नाम अवश्य लिखा करे  ताकि उनके द्वारा की हुई किसी प्रविष्ठी के पसंद आने पर उन्हें भी रेप्युटेशन दिया जा सके                                                                                                         धन्यवाद

----------


## akhilman

> *रेप्युटेशन के नियम -
> 
> १- रजिस्ट्रेशन के समय प्रत्येक सदस्य को दस रेप्युटेशन पॉइंट्स दिए जायेंगे |
> २-सदस्य के प्रयोक्ता नियंत्रण कक्ष (user control panel) में कम से कम 50 पॉइंट होने पर ही प्रदर्शित होंगे |
> ३-कोई भी सदस्य कम से कम 50 प्रविष्टियाँ करने के बाद ही दुसरे सदस्यों को रेप्युटेशन दे पायेगा |
> ४-आपके अपने न्यूनतम10 रेप्युटेशन पॉइंट्स होने पर ही आपके द्वारा दी गयी रेप्युटेशन मानी जायेगी |
> ५-24 घंटे में अधिक से अधिक 5 सदस्यों को रेप्युटेशन पॉइंट्स दिए जा सकते  हैं |इससे अधिक सदस्यों को रेप्युटेशन देने के लिए आपको 24 घंटे प्रतीक्षा  करनी होगी |
> ६-एक ही सदस्य को दोबारा रेप्युटेशन पॉइंट्स देने से पहले आपको 12 अन्य सदस्यों को रेप्युटेशन पॉइंट्स देने होंगे |
> ७.एक सदस्य कम से कम २ और ज्यादा से ज्यादा १०० पॉइंट दे सकता है/यह सब आप के पॉइंट पर निर्भर करता है/यदि आप के पास ज्यादा पॉइंट है तो आप ज्यादा  पॉइंट दे सकते हैं/यदि कम है तो कम की पॉइंट सामने वाले को मिलेगा/
> ...


बहुत बढ़िया जानकारी

----------


## MALLIKA

> *रेप्युटेशन के नियम -
> 
> १- रजिस्ट्रेशन के समय प्रत्येक सदस्य को दस रेप्युटेशन पॉइंट्स दिए जायेंगे |
> २-सदस्य के प्रयोक्ता नियंत्रण कक्ष (user control panel) में कम से कम 50 पॉइंट होने पर ही प्रदर्शित होंगे |
> ३-कोई भी सदस्य कम से कम 50 प्रविष्टियाँ करने के बाद ही दुसरे सदस्यों को रेप्युटेशन दे पायेगा |
> ४-आपके अपने न्यूनतम10 रेप्युटेशन पॉइंट्स होने पर ही आपके द्वारा दी गयी रेप्युटेशन मानी जायेगी |
> ५-24 घंटे में अधिक से अधिक 5 सदस्यों को रेप्युटेशन पॉइंट्स दिए जा सकते  हैं |इससे अधिक सदस्यों को रेप्युटेशन देने के लिए आपको 24 घंटे प्रतीक्षा  करनी होगी |
> ६-एक ही सदस्य को दोबारा रेप्युटेशन पॉइंट्स देने से पहले आपको 12 अन्य सदस्यों को रेप्युटेशन पॉइंट्स देने होंगे |
> ७.एक सदस्य कम से कम २ और ज्यादा से ज्यादा १०० पॉइंट दे सकता है/यह सब आप के पॉइंट पर निर्भर करता है/यदि आप के पास ज्यादा पॉइंट है तो आप ज्यादा  पॉइंट दे सकते हैं/यदि कम है तो कम की पॉइंट सामने वाले को मिलेगा/
> ...



अब इन नियमो में बदलाव हो  चुके है !
सूत्रधार से निवेदन है की अबके नियमो को क्रमवार पोस्ट करने की कृपा करे !
ताकि नए सदस्यों को सही जानकारी मिल सके !
धन्यवाद !

----------


## love.15

> अब इन नियमो में बदलाव हो  चुके है !
> सूत्रधार से निवेदन है की अबके नियमो को क्रमवार पोस्ट करने की कृपा करे !
> ताकि नए सदस्यों को सही जानकारी मिल सके !
> धन्यवाद !


मास्टर जी से निवेदन हे कृपा बताये क्या बदलाव हुवा हे

----------


## akhilman

कृपा बताये क्या बदलाव हुवा हे

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> कृपा बताये क्या बदलाव हुवा हे







> प्रिय मित्रों रेपुटेशन सम्बन्धी नियम में कुछ बदलाव् किया गया है |अब एक ही सदस्य को पुनः रेपुटेशन देने के लिए आपको अन्य 15 सदस्यों को रेपुटेशन देना आवश्यक होगा |


..................................................  ..

----------


## love.15

very niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## akhilman

> ..................................................  ..





धन्यवाद भाई .........................

----------


## Bhai G

अब तो रेपो देना मतलब 

हे राम .........
जिसे देना चाहते हो उसे देने से पहले 14  पात्र और खोजो

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

अति उत्तम .............................

----------


## Radhey.shah0

*मेरी रेपो देने की पावर ज्यादा थी..................पर अभी 
Latest Reputation Given (Reputation Power: 10)*नियमो में कुछ बदलाव किये है क्या ?

----------


## ravi chacha

> *मेरी रेपो देने की पावर ज्यादा थी..................पर अभी 
> Latest Reputation Given (Reputation Power: 10)*
> 
> 
> नियमो में कुछ बदलाव किये है क्या ?



मै इस नियम का विरोध करता हूँ

----------


## Manavji

*आपकी दी हुई  जानकारी बहुत ही अव्वल दर्जे की है ! मेरी तरफ से ++++++++++++*




> *मैंने अपने दो तीन मित्रों को देख है जो बोलते है की आप को रेपुटेशन पॉइंट दे रहा हूँ/
> लेकिन चेक करने पर पता चलता है की उन्होंने पॉइंट दिया ही नहीं है/
> शायद ऐसा इसीलिए होता है की क्यूंकि उन्हें पता नहीं होता है की पॉइंट कैसे देना है/
> पहले तो एक बात बता दूँ की हमारे फोरम पर थैंक्स का बटन दबाने से पॉइंट में कोई बढ़ोतरी नहीं होती है/जैसा की दूसरे फोरम पर होता है/
> 
> तो आइये मैं आप को बता हू की पॉइंट कैसे देते हैं/* 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## ashwanimale

रेपुटेशन के बारे में बहुत अच्छी जानकारी एक साथ इस सूत्र पर देने के लिए 'साधूवाद' मित्र

----------


## mahaanindia

रेपुटेशन का फ़ायदा क्या है , जरा विस्तार से समझाये!

----------


## draculla

> रेपुटेशन का फ़ायदा क्या है , जरा विस्तार से समझाये!


पूरा सूत्र पढ़ लो भाई रेपुटेशन का फायदा समझ में आ जायेगा.

----------


## abhinav32001

मैं जो चित्र पोस्ट करता हूँ उनका सिर्फ नंबर आता अहि चित्र नहीं दीखता....मेरी त्रुटि कहाँ हो रही है?

----------


## ravi chacha

अति उत्तम ...................

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

अब नियम बदल चुक्के है कृपया अन्य अपडेट दें !

----------


## jeet6162

> अब नियम बदल चुक्के है कृपया अन्य अपडेट दें !



अब तक तो सब सही बताया गया है 
अब मै यह जानना चाहता हु की अगर हम हरी बती पर कर्सल रखते है तो वहा पर कुछ लिखा हुआ आता है 
जैसे की jewel in a rough, just really nice वगेरे
इसका क्या मतलब है

----------


## ravi chacha

> अब तक तो सब सही बताया गया है 
> अब मै यह जानना चाहता हु की अगर हम हरी बती पर कर्सल रखते है तो वहा पर कुछ लिखा हुआ आता है 
> जैसे की jewel in a rough, just really nice वगेरे
> इसका क्या मतलब है


मित्र ये   रेपुटेशन पावर दर्शाता है 
लेकिन अब ये किसी काम का नहीं है  रेपुटेशन पावर फिक्स कर दी है ५० पर

----------


## jeet6162

> मित्र ये   रेपुटेशन पावर दर्शाता है 
> लेकिन अब ये किसी काम का नहीं है  रेपुटेशन पावर फिक्स कर दी है ५० पर


मित्र
शायद मेरी समज मै नही आ रहा है 
आप चाहो तो जो फ़ोरम पर ज्यादा फ़ेमस है उन सब की हरी बती पर आप कर्सल रख कर देखलो सब मै आप को अलग अलग देखने को मिलेगा
उदाहरण के तोर 
jeet6162..........jewel in a rough
ravi chacha.........just really nice 
diwana don........ name is known to all
uma bua............glorious beacon of light
ashwinimale.......will become famous soon enough

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> मित्र ये   रेपुटेशन पावर दर्शाता है 
> लेकिन अब ये किसी काम का नहीं है  रेपुटेशन पावर फिक्स कर दी है ५० पर


चाचा जी रेपुटेशन पावर फिक्स से मतलब है कि अधिकतम अंक ५० सीमित है ! मतलब एक लिमिट के बाद आप ५० से जादा नहीं दे सकते है !
वाकी इससे कम वाले १ से ४९ तक दे सकते हैं , किसकी कितनी पावर है वह अपने कंट्रोल पेनल में देख सकता है ! ध्यान देने योग्य यह है कि यह अधिकतम ५० पे फिक्स कर दी गयी है,

----------


## ravi chacha

> मित्र
> शायद मेरी समज मै नही आ रहा है 
> आप चाहो तो जो फ़ोरम पर ज्यादा फ़ेमस है उन सब की हरी बती पर आप कर्सल रख कर देखलो सब मै आप को अलग अलग देखने को मिलेगा
> उदाहरण के तोर 
> jeet6162..........jewel in a rough
> ravi chacha.........just really nice 
> diwana don........ name is known to all
> uma bua............glorious beacon of light
> ashwinimale.......will become famous soon enough


मित्र में आप की बात समझ रहा हु   लेकिन अब इसपर  बात करने से कुछ फायद नहीं है समय नष्ट करना ही है 
क्योंकि  इसे प्रबन्धन ने बंद कर दिया है

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> मित्र
> शायद मेरी समज मै नही आ रहा है 
> आप चाहो तो जो फ़ोरम पर ज्यादा फ़ेमस है उन सब की हरी बती पर आप कर्सल रख कर देखलो सब मै आप को अलग अलग देखने को मिलेगा
> उदाहरण के तोर 
> jeet6162..........jewel in a rough
> ravi chacha.........just really nice 
> diwana don........ name is known to all
> uma bua............glorious beacon of light
> ashwinimale.......will become famous soon enough





> मित्र में आप की बात समझ रहा हु   लेकिन अब इसपर  बात करने से कुछ फायद नहीं है समय नष्ट करना ही है 
> क्योंकि  इसे प्रबन्धन ने बंद कर दिया है


जहाँ तक जानकारी इकट्ठी कि है उस हिसाब से टॉप रेपो के लिए निम्न सन्देश देखें क्रम से टॉप टेन निम्नवत है !

1)  Brilliant Future 
2)  Much to Be Proud Off
3)  Splendid one to Behold 
4)  Name Known to All
5)  Glorious Beacon of Light 
6)  Just Really Nice 
7)  Jewel  In The Rough 
8)  Spectacular Aura About 
9)  Will Become Famous Soon Enough 
10) Distinguished Road

----------


## jeet6162

> जहाँ तक जानकारी इकट्ठी कि है उस हिसाब से टॉप रेपो के लिए निम्न सन्देश देखें क्रम से टॉप टेन निम्नवत है !
> 
> 1)  Brilliant Future 
> 2)  Much to Be Proud Off
> 3)  Splendid one to Behold 
> 4)  Name Known to All
> 5)  Glorious Beacon of Light 
> 6)  Just Really Nice 
> 7)  Jewel  In The Rough 
> ...


जानकारी के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> जानकारी के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र


मित्र और यदि आप यह जानना कहते है कि रेपो में किसकी क्या पोजीसन है ! उसके लिए यहाँ  जाएँ ! पर आपको यहाँ अंक नहीं मालूम होंगे ! सिर्फ क्रम पता पड़ेगा !

----------


## jeet6162

> मित्र और यदि आप यह जानना कहते है कि रेपो में किसकी क्या पोजीसन है ! उसके लिए यहाँ  जाएँ ! पर आपको यहाँ अंक नहीं मालूम होंगे ! सिर्फ क्रम पता पड़ेगा !


 अरे वाह …………मस्त जानकारी है 
धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> अरे वाह …………मस्त जानकारी है 
> धन्यवाद मित्र


शुक्रिया मित्र

----------


## draculla

> अब तक तो सब सही बताया गया है 
> अब मै यह जानना चाहता हु की अगर हम हरी बती पर कर्सल रखते है तो वहा पर कुछ लिखा हुआ आता है 
> जैसे की jewel in a rough, just really nice वगेरे
> इसका क्या मतलब है


मेरे विचार ये ये वाक्य किसी सदस्य के फोरम पर उनके प्रगति को दर्शाने के लिए लिखे गए है.
जैसे आपके रेप्युटेशन के आधार पर लिखा गया है....jeet6162 is a jwele in the rough.
यानी की आपके इस फोरम में सदस्य के के बीच अपने कार्यों से फोरम के लिए गहने के समान है!
यहाँ मैंने सामान्य विशेषण लिखा है..

लेकिन अब ये उतने आकर्षित नहीं लगते है.
जब तक कुछ सदस्यों ने इसकी डकैती नहीं की थी तब तक ये वाक्य अच्छे लगते थे.

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> मेरे विचार ये ये वाक्य किसी सदस्य के फोरम पर उनके प्रगति को दर्शाने के लिए लिखे गए है.
> जैसे आपके रेप्युटेशन के आधार पर लिखा गया है....jeet6162 is a jwele in the rough.
> यानी की आपके इस फोरम में सदस्य के के बीच अपने कार्यों से फोरम के लिए गहने के समान है!
> यहाँ मैंने सामान्य विशेषण लिखा है..
> 
> *लेकिन अब ये उतने आकर्षित नहीं लगते है.
> जब तक कुछ सदस्यों ने इसकी डकैती नहीं की थी तब तक ये वाक्य अच्छे लगते थे.*


द्रकुला जी , काबिले तरीफा जवाब !+++++++++++++++++

----------


## draculla

> द्रकुला जी , काबिले तरीफा जवाब !+++++++++++++++++


क्या भाई रुखा सुखा + अभी तक मिला भी नहीं! :)

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> मेरे विचार ये ये वाक्य किसी सदस्य के फोरम पर उनके प्रगति को दर्शाने के लिए लिखे गए है.
> जैसे आपके रेप्युटेशन के आधार पर लिखा गया है....jeet6162 is a jwele in the rough.
> यानी की आपके इस फोरम में सदस्य के के बीच अपने कार्यों से फोरम के लिए गहने के समान है!
> यहाँ मैंने सामान्य विशेषण लिखा है..
> 
> लेकिन अब ये उतने आकर्षित नहीं लगते है.
> जब तक कुछ सदस्यों ने इसकी डकैती नहीं की थी तब तक ये वाक्य अच्छे लगते थे.



सहमत हूँ ... इसी कारन ५० अंक फिक्स किये गए हैं, और ड **** वाले टॉप पर हें ! हहहाहा आहाहा

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> क्या भाई रुखा सुखा + अभी तक मिला भी नहीं! :)


रुखा नहीं बस +२४ की पवार है अब ! सायद मिल गया होगा !

----------


## draculla

> [/COLOR]सहमत हूँ ... इसी कारन ५० अंक फिक्स किये गए हैं, और ड **** वाले टॉप पर हें ! हहहाहा आहाहा



मेरे द्वारा देखा गया अन्तर्वासना एक मात्र ऐसा फोरम है जहाँ रेप पॉवर को सिमित किया गया है!
यह सही भी है.....हमारे कर्म ही कुछ ऐसे हैं की हमें ऐसे ऐसे पुरस्कार सदैव मिलते रहते है.
लेकिन क्या करे इस फोरम से प्यार भी इतना है की सब कुछ चला लेते है!

----------


## draculla

> रुखा नहीं बस +२४ की पवार है अब ! सायद मिल गया होगा !


धन्यवाद अब जाकर मिला है.

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

अरे द्रकुला जी मिठाई तो खुलाव मित्र सुबह का समय है, भगवान् का नाम लेकर प्रसाद बैटन भाई !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> मेरे द्वारा देखा गया अन्तर्वासना एक मात्र ऐसा फोरम है जहाँ रेप पॉवर को सिमित किया गया है!
> यह सही भी है.....हमारे कर्म ही कुछ ऐसे हैं की हमें ऐसे ऐसे पुरस्कार सदैव मिलते रहते है.
> लेकिन क्या करे इस फोरम से प्यार भी इतना है की सब कुछ चला लेते है!



*वैसे मेरा कहना तो  यह की रेपो की अधिकतम २०० पर सीमित करना चाहिए, पर हम  तो छोटे मोटे सदस्य है, प्रबंधन का फैसला शिरोधार्य मित्र*

----------


## ravi chacha

धन्यवाद ...............

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> मुझे यह जानना है कि अगर हम किसी नियामक या किसी वरिष्ठ सदस्य को रेपो देते है तो उनकी सदस्यता मेँ क्या उन्नति होती है , अर्थात रेपो मिलने पर हमारे नाम के आगे की हरी बत्ती एक एक करके जलती जाती है ।इसी तरह उन्हे क्या प्रोत्साहन मिलता है?


जानकार व्यक्ति जवाब दें !

----------


## badboy123455

> *वैसे मेरा कहना तो  यह की रेपो की अधिकतम २०० पर सीमित करना चाहिए, पर हम  तो छोटे मोटे सदस्य है, प्रबंधन का फैसला शिरोधार्य मित्र*


*उचित विचार हे मित्र ..................*

----------


## ravi chacha

उचित विचार हे मित्र .........

----------


## draculla

> जानकार व्यक्ति जवाब दें !


इसे आप इस तरह से समझे......आप ज्यादा से ज्यादा जानकारी से भरपूर और मनोरंजक पोस्ट करते है तो आपको सदस्य अच्छे अच्छे कमेन्ट और रेप पॉइंट देते है.
इससे आपको बढियां लगता है और आप ज्यादा से ज्यादा पोस्ट करने हेतु प्रेरित होते है.
फिर आप और ज्यादा पोस्ट करते है और आपका रेंक फोरम पर बढ़ता है.
आपको और ज्यादा अच्छा लगता है और ज्यादा से ज्यादा पोस्ट करने के लिए प्रेरित होते है.
आप पोस्ट करते जाते है और आपको सभी सामान्य सदस्यों से अलग एक नया रंग मिलता है और नियामक क्षेत्र में कार्य देखने का अधिकार भी, इससे आपको ज्यादा खुशी होती है और फोरम पर आप अपने आपको एक विशिष्ट सदस्य के रूप में देखते है.
इस सबसे से अलग कुछ सदस्य ऐसे भी उभरते है जो अपने करों से जल्दी ही प्रबंधन का दिल जीत लेते है और वे नियामक बन जाते है.
इतना सारा कार्य बिना किसी प्रोत्साहन के संभव नहीं हो सकता है. अत: विशेष कार्य करने और विशेष बनने के लिए प्रोत्साहन आवश्यक है.

----------


## badboy123455

> इसे आप इस तरह से समझे......आप ज्यादा से ज्यादा जानकारी से भरपूर और मनोरंजक पोस्ट करते है तो आपको सदस्य अच्छे अच्छे कमेन्ट और रेप पॉइंट देते है.
> इससे आपको बढियां लगता है और आप ज्यादा से ज्यादा पोस्ट करने हेतु प्रेरित होते है.
> फिर आप और ज्यादा पोस्ट करते है और आपका रेंक फोरम पर बढ़ता है.
> आपको और ज्यादा अच्छा लगता है और ज्यादा से ज्यादा पोस्ट करने के लिए प्रेरित होते है.
> आप पोस्ट करते जाते है और आपको सभी सामान्य सदस्यों से अलग एक नया रंग मिलता है और नियामक क्षेत्र में कार्य देखने का अधिकार भी, इससे आपको ज्यादा खुशी होती है और फोरम पर आप अपने आपको एक विशिष्ट सदस्य के रूप में देखते है.
> इस सबसे से अलग कुछ सदस्य ऐसे भी उभरते है जो अपने करों से जल्दी ही प्रबंधन का दिल जीत लेते है और वे नियामक बन जाते है.
> इतना सारा कार्य बिना किसी प्रोत्साहन के संभव नहीं हो सकता है. अत: विशेष कार्य करने और विशेष बनने के लिए प्रोत्साहन आवश्यक है.



*इन बिन्दुओं को थोडा स्पस्ट करना ड्रेकु भाई*

----------


## ravi chacha

> इसे आप इस तरह से समझे......आप ज्यादा से ज्यादा जानकारी से भरपूर और मनोरंजक पोस्ट करते है तो आपको सदस्य अच्छे अच्छे कमेन्ट और रेप पॉइंट देते है.
> इससे आपको बढियां लगता है और आप ज्यादा से ज्यादा पोस्ट करने हेतु प्रेरित होते है.
> फिर आप और ज्यादा पोस्ट करते है और आपका रेंक फोरम पर बढ़ता है.
> आपको और ज्यादा अच्छा लगता है और ज्यादा से ज्यादा पोस्ट करने के लिए प्रेरित होते है.
> आप पोस्ट करते जाते है और आपको सभी सामान्य सदस्यों से अलग एक नया रंग मिलता है और नियामक क्षेत्र में कार्य देखने का अधिकार भी, इससे आपको ज्यादा खुशी होती है और फोरम पर आप अपने आपको एक विशिष्ट सदस्य के रूप में देखते है.
> इस सबसे से अलग कुछ सदस्य ऐसे भी उभरते है जो अपने करों से जल्दी ही प्रबंधन का दिल जीत लेते है और वे नियामक बन जाते है.
> इतना सारा कार्य बिना किसी प्रोत्साहन के संभव नहीं हो सकता है. अत: विशेष कार्य करने और विशेष बनने के लिए प्रोत्साहन आवश्यक है.


हमे तो ये असत्य बाते लग रही है  ---

----------


## badboy123455

> हमे तो ये असत्य बाते लग रही है  ---


*मुझे भी कुछ बिंदुओं पर दुविधा हे ,ड्रेकु भाई दूर करेंगे आके*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> *इन बिन्दुओं को थोडा स्पस्ट करना ड्रेकु भाई*





> हमे तो ये असत्य बाते लग रही है  ---





> *मुझे भी कुछ बिंदुओं पर दुविधा हे ,ड्रेकु भाई दूर करेंगे आके*


मुझे भी इंतज़ार है

----------


## agyani

> इसे आप इस तरह से समझे......आप ज्यादा से ज्यादा जानकारी से भरपूर और मनोरंजक पोस्ट करते है तो आपको सदस्य अच्छे अच्छे कमेन्ट और रेप पॉइंट देते है.इससे आपको बढियां लगता है और आप ज्यादा से ज्यादा पोस्ट करने हेतु प्रेरित होते है.फिर आप और ज्यादा पोस्ट करते है और आपका रेंक फोरम पर बढ़ता है.आपको और ज्यादा अच्छा लगता है और ज्यादा से ज्यादा पोस्ट करने के लिए प्रेरित होते है.आप पोस्ट करते जाते है और आपको सभी सामान्य सदस्यों से अलग एक नया रंग मिलता है और नियामक क्षेत्र में कार्य देखने का अधिकार भी, इससे आपको ज्यादा खुशी होती है और फोरम पर आप अपने आपको एक विशिष्ट सदस्य के रूप में देखते है.इस सबसे से अलग कुछ सदस्य ऐसे भी उभरते है जो अपने करों से जल्दी ही प्रबंधन का दिल जीत लेते है और वे नियामक बन जाते है.इतना सारा कार्य बिना किसी प्रोत्साहन के संभव नहीं हो सकता है. अत: विशेष कार्य करने और विशेष बनने के लिए प्रोत्साहन आवश्यक है.


प्रिय मित्र , जिज्ञासा निवारण के लिए सह्रदय आभार।मैने पूरा सुत्र नही पढा था, आपको दिये कष्ट के लिये माफी चाहता हुँ।

----------


## draculla

> *मुझे भी कुछ बिंदुओं पर दुविधा हे ,ड्रेकु भाई दूर करेंगे आके*


पहले आप बिंदु तो लिखिए...तभी तो उसे स्पष्ट करूँगा. :)

----------


## draculla

> हमे तो ये असत्य बाते लग रही है  ---


इसमें असत्य क्या है?
मुझे जहाँ तक ज्ञात है...६५००० से ऊपर पोस्ट करने वालो को एक विशिष्ट क्लब की सदस्यता मिलेगी.
जहाँ पर फोरम प्रबंधन में सीमित हस्तक्षेप हेतु इन सदस्यों से विचार विमर्श किया जा सके |यह विभाग अन्य सदस्य नहीं देख पाएंगे |

----------


## badboy123455

> पहले आप बिंदु तो लिखिए...तभी तो उसे स्पष्ट करूँगा. :)


*हा हा हा लाल किये थे अक्षर को ,आई मीन 

१=अलग एक नया रंग मिलता है 
२=नियामक क्षेत्र में कार्य देखने का अधिकार भी*

----------


## badboy123455

> इसमें असत्य क्या है?
> मुझे जहाँ तक ज्ञात है...६५००० से ऊपर पोस्ट करने वालो को एक विशिष्ट क्लब की सदस्यता मिलेगी.
> जहाँ पर फोरम प्रबंधन में सीमित हस्तक्षेप हेतु इन सदस्यों से विचार विमर्श किया जा सके |यह विभाग अन्य सदस्य नहीं देख पाएंगे |


*पर मेरे विचार से ऐसा कोई विभाग अभी तक बना नही हे ,जो विशिष्ट क्लब हे अगर आपका तात्पर्य नियामक क्षेत्र में तांक झांक कि अनुमति मिलने से हे ,तो इस बात कि आधिकारिक रूप से प्रशासक महोदय कि तरफ से कोई घोषणा नही हुई हे*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> *पर मेरे विचार से ऐसा कोई विभाग अभी तक बना नही हे ,जो विशिष्ट क्लब हे अगर आपका तात्पर्य नियामक क्षेत्र में तांक झांक कि अनुमति मिलने से हे ,तो इस बात कि आधिकारिक रूप से प्रशासक महोदय कि तरफ से कोई घोषणा नही हुई हे*


आपकी बात में बजन तो है मित्र !

----------


## draculla

> *हा हा हा लाल किये थे अक्षर को ,आई मीन 
> 
> १=अलग एक नया रंग मिलता है 
> २=नियामक क्षेत्र में कार्य देखने का अधिकार भी*



1. जो भी सदस्य ४००००+ पोस्ट करता हैं उसे एक अलग नया रंग मिलाता है जो सामान्य सदस्यों से अलग होता है.
2. प्रबंधन ने खुद लिखा है की ६५०००+ पोस्ट करने वाले सदस्यों को विशिष्ट क्लब की सदस्यता मिलेगी.

यदि कहने के लिए कुछ अच्छा नहीं हो तो चुप रहना एक बेहतर विकल्प है |

----------


## draculla

> *पर मेरे विचार से ऐसा कोई विभाग अभी तक बना नही हे ,जो विशिष्ट क्लब हे अगर आपका तात्पर्य नियामक क्षेत्र में तांक झांक कि अनुमति मिलने से हे ,तो इस बात कि आधिकारिक रूप से प्रशासक महोदय कि तरफ से कोई घोषणा नही हुई हे*




http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=9576

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=9576


वाह मित्र लिंक देकर सबकी बोलती बंद कर दी.... सच में विसेसग्य हो मित्र

----------


## jeet6162

> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=9576


धन्यवाद मित्र
यह तो हमने देखा ही नही था …………

----------


## ravi chacha

> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=9576





> 1. जो भी सदस्य ४००००+ पोस्ट करता हैं उसे एक अलग नया रंग मिलाता है जो सामान्य सदस्यों से अलग होता है.
> 2. प्रबंधन ने खुद लिखा है की ६५०००+ पोस्ट करने वाले सदस्यों को विशिष्ट क्लब की सदस्यता मिलेगी.
> 
> यदि कहने के लिए कुछ अच्छा नहीं हो तो चुप रहना एक बेहतर विकल्प है |


में समझता हु सदस्यों के साथ मात्र  एक छलावा है 
जेसे  ५००० पर  ( हस्ताक्षर  में चित्र )   ९९% एक छलावा है   जो किसी के काम का नहीं है अब

----------


## badboy123455

> जी नही(?)  नियामक महोदय मुन्नेराजा  जी जी जी जी(अब आपसे डर लगने लगा है:-):-D;-) सिटी के लिए कुछ विवादास्पद लिखा हो, कुछ गलत लिखा हो तो अन्य सदस्य तिकोना बटन दबाए, जो अन्तर्मन मे था, कह दिया हमने )


*दबा दिया तिकोना...........*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> *दबा दिया तिकोना...........*


ई कहाँ से धुंध के लाया ????

----------


## badboy123455

> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=9576


*इस तरह के लिंक से कुछ साबित नही होता भाई पर लिंक में लिखा हे जो ....*




> ५-कुछ सदस्य अत्यंत गम्भीर एवं योग्य हैं जिन्हें किसी कारण नियामक नहीं बनाया गया है ,इनके लिए एक अलग विभाग *बनाया जा सकता है* जहाँ पर फोरम प्रबंधन में सीमित हस्तक्षेप हेतु इन सदस्यों से विचार विमर्श किया जा सके |यह विभाग अन्य सदस्य नहीं देख पाएंगे |इस विभाग के लिए उच्च कोटि की प्रविष्टियाँ करने वाले सदस्यों को चुना जायेगा भले ही उनकी प्रविष्ठी संख्या बहुत कम हो |अच्छी भले ही कम प्रविष्टियाँ करने वाले सदस्यों का महत्त्व बहुत अधिक प्रविष्टियाँ करने वाले सदस्यों से किसी भी प्रकार से कम नहीं है |
> उपरोक्त सुविधाओं के विषय में अंतिम निर्णय लेकर शीघ्र ही अधिक जानकारी दी जायेगी एवं इस कार्य को अन्य कार्यों की अपेक्षा वरीयता से क्रियान्वित किया जायेगा |
> धन्यवाद |


*तो भाई विभाग बना नही बल्कि बनाया जा सकता है,और यहा कम प्रविष्टि वाले सदस्य भी जो उच्च कोटि कि करते हे वो भी आमंत्रित हे ,तो ड्रेकु भाई ,प्रबंधन और प्रशसक महोदय से में पूछना चाहूँगा कि अब तक एक भी सदस्य ऐसा नही मिला क्या जो उच्च कोटि कि प्रविष्टि करता हो ,अथवा सदस्यों के लिए ऐसा विभाग एक कल्पना हे ,*

----------


## badboy123455

> ई कहाँ से धुंध के लाया ????


*जब सदस्य स्वयम कह रहा हे तिकोना दबावों,तो हम दबा दिए*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *इस तरह के लिंक से कुछ साबित नही होता भाई पर लिंक में लिखा हे जो ....*
> 
> 
> *तो भाई विभाग बना नही बल्कि बनाया जा सकता है,और यहा कम प्रविष्टि वाले सदस्य भी जो उच्च कोटि कि करते हे वो भी आमंत्रित हे ,तो ड्रेकु भाई ,प्रबंधन और प्रशसक महोदय से में पूछना चाहूँगा कि अब तक एक भी सदस्य ऐसा नही मिला क्या जो उच्च कोटि कि प्रविष्टि करता हो ,अथवा सदस्यों के लिए ऐसा विभाग एक कल्पना हे ,*


ये तो छलावा है , इस बाबत प्रबंधन से सीधी बात मैं पाथ जी से पूछा था --तो उनका जवाब था अभी कार्य चल रहा है --अब ये योजना लगता है पंचवर्षीय योजना बन गयी है ।

----------


## agyani

> *दबा दिया तिकोना...........*


क्या भाई जी मजाक मे कहा आपने सच मे दबा दिया? और कोट भी पहना दिया सर्दी मेँ । पुन: पढने पर समझ आया कि गलती कहाँ पर है ।पर कोई बात नही , हर बार नई गलती करना अच्छी बात है , एक ही गलती बार बार करना बूरी। खैर मै अब  ये पुछना चाहता हुँ कि इस प्रविष्ठि पर मुझे आदरणीय चाचा जी रेपो दे गये, क्या प्रविष्ठि मिट जाने पर मिली रेपो बरकरार रहती है या वह भी लूप्त हो जाती है ???

----------


## agyani

> ई कहाँ से धुंध के लाया ????


प्रिय भ्राता ,सुत्र पढिये मिल जायेगा आपको

----------


## agyani

> *जब सदस्य स्वयम कह रहा हे तिकोना दबावों,तो हम दबा दिए*


शुक्रिया मित्र , एक नई जिज्ञाशा जगाने के लिए,

----------


## draculla

> क्या भाई जी मजाक मे कहा आपने सच मे दबा दिया? और कोट भी पहना दिया सर्दी मेँ । पुन: पढने पर समझ आया कि गलती कहाँ पर है ।पर कोई बात नही , हर बार नई गलती करना अच्छी बात है , एक ही गलती बार बार करना बूरी। खैर मै अब  ये पुछना चाहता हुँ कि इस प्रविष्ठि पर मुझे आदरणीय चाचा जी रेपो दे गये, क्या प्रविष्ठि मिट जाने पर मिली रेपो बरकरार रहती है या वह भी लूप्त हो जाती है ???


पोस्ट मिट जाने पर पॉइंट नहीं कटते है.
सिर्फ रेप्युटेशन लिस्ट में सूत्र के नाम की जगह N/A लिखा हुआ मिलता है.
यानी के not available मतलब सूत्र या पोस्ट अब फोरम पर उपलब्ध नहीं है.

----------


## draculla

> *इस तरह के लिंक से कुछ साबित नही होता भाई पर लिंक में लिखा हे जो ....*
> 
> 
> *तो भाई विभाग बना नही बल्कि बनाया जा सकता है,और यहा कम प्रविष्टि वाले सदस्य भी जो उच्च कोटि कि करते हे वो भी आमंत्रित हे ,तो ड्रेकु भाई ,प्रबंधन और प्रशसक महोदय से में पूछना चाहूँगा कि अब तक एक भी सदस्य ऐसा नही मिला क्या जो उच्च कोटि कि प्रविष्टि करता हो ,अथवा सदस्यों के लिए ऐसा विभाग एक कल्पना हे ,*



हा हा हा हा मित्र पहले आपने कहा था की प्रबंधन ने ऐसा कुछ भी नहीं लिखा है.
अब आप विश्वास नहीं करना चाहते है....आप जो चाहे मान सकते है.
इसके लिए आप स्वतंत्र है, हो सकता है की बंधू अभी तक कोई भी सदस्य प्रबंधन की नजर में विशिष्ट क्लब के लिए उपयुक्त नहीं लगा हो.
और ना ही किसी सदस्य ने अभी तक ६५०००+ से ऊपर पोस्ट किये है.

----------


## draculla

> में समझता हु सदस्यों के साथ मात्र  एक छलावा है 
> जेसे  ५००० पर  ( हस्ताक्षर  में चित्र )   ९९% एक छलावा है   जो किसी के काम का नहीं है अब


मैं आपकी बातों को सहमति प्रदान करूँ क्या?
हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा

----------


## ravi chacha

> मैं आपकी बातों को सहमति प्रदान करूँ क्या?
> हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा


हस्ताक्षर में चित्र लगा कर दिखाओ ही ही ही ही ही ही

----------


## agyani

> पोस्ट मिट जाने पर पॉइंट नहीं कटते है.सिर्फ रेप्युटेशन लिस्ट में सूत्र के नाम की जगह N/A लिखा हुआ मिलता है.यानी के not available मतलब सूत्र या पोस्ट अब फोरम पर उपलब्ध नहीं है.


प्रिय मित्र , शुक्रिया आपका जानकारी हेतू।

----------


## badboy123455

> क्या भाई जी मजाक मे कहा आपने सच मे दबा दिया? और कोट भी पहना दिया सर्दी मेँ । पुन: पढने पर समझ आया कि गलती कहाँ पर है ।पर कोई बात नही , हर बार नई गलती करना अच्छी बात है , एक ही गलती बार बार करना बूरी। खैर मै अब  ये पुछना चाहता हुँ कि इस प्रविष्ठि पर मुझे आदरणीय चाचा जी रेपो दे गये, क्या प्रविष्ठि मिट जाने पर मिली रेपो बरकरार रहती है या वह भी लूप्त हो जाती है ???


*मेने तो आपकी बात का पालन किया था ,शुक्रिया*

----------


## badboy123455

> हा हा हा हा मित्र पहले आपने कहा था की प्रबंधन ने ऐसा कुछ भी नहीं लिखा है.
> अब आप विश्वास नहीं करना चाहते है....आप जो चाहे मान सकते है.
> इसके लिए आप स्वतंत्र है, हो सकता है की बंधू अभी तक कोई भी सदस्य प्रबंधन की नजर में विशिष्ट क्लब के लिए उपयुक्त नहीं लगा हो.
> और ना ही किसी सदस्य ने अभी तक ६५०००+ से ऊपर पोस्ट किये है.


*मित्र कहना और करना दोनों अलग हे ,आधिकारिक घोषणा से मतलब यही था कि अभी तक ऐसा कोई सूत्र नही बना हे ,और प्रबंधन कि नजर प्रबंधन जाने बाकी कई सदस्य ऐसे हे जो कि उनसे भी उच्च कोटि कि प्रविष्टियाँ करते हे ,हा सदस्य ने अभी तक ६५०००+ से ऊपर पोस्ट नही किये /पर सोचिये अगर कोई सदस्य ये आंकड़ा पार कर भी लेता हे तो क्या होगा 
जब कोई विशिष्ट क्लब हे ही नही तो सदस्यता केसी 
*

----------


## badboy123455

> हस्ताक्षर में चित्र लगा कर दिखाओ ही ही ही ही ही ही


*पहले तो कहा गया कि +5000 वाला चित्र लगा पायेगा ,जब अधिकांश सदस्य इस बिंदु पर पहुँच गए तो ,विवाद ना हो कहकर ये सुविधा बंद कर डी गयी*

----------


## badboy123455

> मैं आपकी बातों को सहमति प्रदान करूँ क्या?
> हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा


*हां..................:cool::cool::p:p*

----------


## agyani

> *मेने तो आपकी बात का पालन किया था ,शुक्रिया*


नही प्रिय मित्र ,आपने मेरी बात का पालन नही बल्कि  जागरुक सदस्य होने के कर्तव्य का निर्वाह किया है। अच्छी बात है। एक बात और जाननी है कि मेरे आठ सो से ज्यादा पाईँट होने पर भी सात भी सात दीपक जल रहे है। ऐसा क्योँ ??

----------


## badboy123455

> नही प्रिय मित्र ,आपने मेरी बात का पालन नही बल्कि  जागरुक सदस्य होने के कर्तव्य का निर्वाह किया है। अच्छी बात है। एक बात और जाननी है कि मेरे आठ सो से ज्यादा पाईँट होने पर भी सात भी सात दीपक जल रहे है। ऐसा क्योँ ??


*शुक्रिया ,जागरूक बोलने का 
1100 पॉईंट होने पर आपके सारे बल्ब हरे हो जायेंगे*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> *शुक्रिया ,जागरूक बोलने का 
> 1100 पॉईंट होने पर आपके सारे बल्ब हरे हो जायेंगे*


इतने तो मेरे होंगे ही

----------


## badboy123455

> इतने तो मेरे होंगे ही


*हा हा हा .........क्या बात हे :clap:*

----------


## draculla

> इतने तो मेरे होंगे ही


क्या अब किसी से किसी के पॉइंट छुपे हैं क्या? :)

----------


## draculla

> *मित्र कहना और करना दोनों अलग हे ,आधिकारिक घोषणा से मतलब यही था कि अभी तक ऐसा कोई सूत्र नही बना हे ,और प्रबंधन कि नजर प्रबंधन जाने बाकी कई सदस्य ऐसे हे जो कि उनसे भी उच्च कोटि कि प्रविष्टियाँ करते हे ,हा सदस्य ने अभी तक ६५०००+ से ऊपर पोस्ट नही किये /पर सोचिये अगर कोई सदस्य ये आंकड़ा पार कर भी लेता हे तो क्या होगा 
> जब कोई विशिष्ट क्लब हे ही नही तो सदस्यता केसी 
> *


यदि वह जागरूक होगा तो फोरम पर अपना अधिकार मांगेगा!!!!!
या फिर प्रबंधन सुविधा ही बंद कर देगा. :)

----------


## draculla

> हस्ताक्षर में चित्र लगा कर दिखाओ ही ही ही ही ही ही


मैं आपकी बात से सहमत हूँ......वह ऐसी बेकार सुविधा है.
जिसे बंद कर देना ही सबसे श्रेष्ट है.
क्योकि ऐसी सुविधा का कोई मतलब नहीं है.
ये सुविधा ठीक उसी प्रकार है की कान से बहरे व्यक्ति को आँखों का चश्मा दिया गया हो!

----------


## Krish13

> *शुक्रिया ,जागरूक बोलने का 
> 1100 पॉईंट होने पर आपके सारे बल्ब हरे हो जायेंगे*


मित्र सभी 11 हरे बल्ब 1600 पाँइंट पूर्ण होने पर जलते है
1 बल्ब जन्म से जला आता है उसके बाद के 4 बल्ब 400 पाँइंट पर जलते है उसके बाद के 6 बल्ब जलने के लिये 1200 पाँइंट की जरुरत होती है
400+1200 = 1600

----------


## agyani

> मित्र सभी 11 हरे बल्ब 1600 पाँइंट पूर्ण होने पर जलते है1 बल्ब जन्म से जला आता है उसके बाद के 4 बल्ब 400 पाँइंट पर जलते है उसके बाद के 6 बल्ब जलने के लिये 1200 पाँइंट की जरुरत होती है400 1200 = 1600


प्रिय मित्र ऐसा है क्या? तभी मै सोचूँ कि पाँईट होने पर भी बल्ब क्यूँ नही जल रहा। शुक्रिया मित्र।

----------


## badboy123455

> मित्र सभी 11 हरे बल्ब 1600 पाँइंट पूर्ण होने पर जलते है
> 1 बल्ब जन्म से जला आता है उसके बाद के 4 बल्ब 400 पाँइंट पर जलते है उसके बाद के 6 बल्ब जलने के लिये 1200 पाँइंट की जरुरत होती है
> 400+1200 = 1600


*
शुक्रिया मित्र नई जानकारी हेतु 
मुझे कन्फर्म नही पता था*

----------


## badboy123455

> यदि वह जागरूक होगा तो फोरम पर अपना अधिकार मांगेगा!!!!!
> या फिर प्रबंधन सुविधा ही बंद कर देगा. :)


*हा हा हा .........उचित बात कही ड्रेकु भाई :music::music:*

----------


## ravi bhai

> मैं आपकी बात से सहमत हूँ......वह ऐसी बेकार सुविधा है.
> जिसे बंद कर देना ही सबसे श्रेष्ट है.
> क्योकि ऐसी सुविधा का कोई मतलब नहीं है.
> ये सुविधा ठीक उसी प्रकार है की कान से बहरे व्यक्ति को आँखों का चश्मा दिया गया हो!





> यदि वह जागरूक होगा तो फोरम पर अपना अधिकार मांगेगा!!!!!
> या फिर प्रबंधन सुविधा ही बंद कर देगा. :)


हमेशा सदस्यों के साथ सुविधा के नाम पर छाल  करते आया है और करते रहेगा

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> हमेशा सदस्यों के साथ सुविधा के नाम पर छाल  करते आया है और करते रहेगा


पर कोण.......

----------


## ashwanimale

मित्रों - फोरम संचालक भी इंसान हैं, उनमें भी मानवीय कमजोरियां हो सकती हैं, स्वाभाविक है, इस तरह समझिये कि, हम सभी जब बच्चे होते हैं तो सोचते हैं कि ‘ये’ तीर मारेंगे-वो मारेंगे। पर जब बड़े हो जाते हैं तो कितने तीर मारते हैं, और कितने तीर निशाने पर लगते हैं, यह सभी को पता है, ऐसे ही फोरम प्रबंधन का कार्य आसान नहीं है, यह अहसास तभी होता है/होगा जब हम प्रबंधन में पहुंच जाते हैं, इसलिये खाली-पीली प्रबंधन की खिंचाई करने का कोई औचित्य नहीं बनता है। सलाह, अपील की बात अलग है।

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

पर मित्रों,हस्ताक्षर में लगाए जाने वाली चित्र की सीमा सिमित  करने के लिए आप सदस्यों ने ही सूत्र बना कर ऐसा करने की मांग की थी !

----------


## badboy123455

> पर मित्रों,हस्ताक्षर में लगाए जाने वाली चित्र की सीमा सिमित  करने के लिए आप सदस्यों ने ही सूत्र बना कर ऐसा करने की मांग की थी !


*मित्र एसी मांग सबने नही कि थी ,एक दो सदस्यों ने कि थी जो अब फोरम पर नही आते*

----------


## ravi bhai

> *मित्र एसी मांग सबने नही कि थी ,एक दो सदस्यों ने कि थी जो अब फोरम पर नही आते*


नये सदस्य जिसने मात्र २००-३०० पोस्ट की है इनकी मांग मान कर ५०००-अधिक पोस्ट करने बाले सदस्य का अधिकार छीन  लिया 
प्रवंधन ने मात्र अन्न्याए  किया है फोरम पर अधिक योगदान करनेवाले के साथ

----------


## agyani

> नये सदस्य जिसने मात्र २००-३०० पोस्ट की है इनकी मांग मान कर ५०००-अधिक पोस्ट करने बाले सदस्य का अधिकार छीन  लिया प्रवंधन ने मात्र अन्न्याए  किया है फोरम पर अधिक योगदान करनेवाले के साथ


प्रिय मित्र , यही बात मै थीम के बारे मे कह रहा हूँ, कभी कभार आने वाले सदस्यो की राय नियमित सदस्यो पर थोपी जा रही है।

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

Agyani ji ho sakta hai ki aap sahi kah rahe hon.

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> *मित्र एसी मांग सबने नही कि थी ,एक दो सदस्यों ने कि थी जो अब फोरम पर नही आते*


  तो क्या मात्र एक दो  के कारन यह सुविधा बंद की गयी है !

----------


## ravi chacha

रेपुटेशन पॉइंट कैसे दें   ?  में किसी को दे नहीं पा रहा हु

----------


## agyani

आज का दिन  सभी के लिए खराब समझे चाचा जी, कभी बटन काम करते है, कभी नही।

----------


## badboy123455

> नये सदस्य जिसने मात्र २००-३०० पोस्ट की है इनकी मांग मान कर ५०००-अधिक पोस्ट करने बाले सदस्य का अधिकार छीन  लिया 
> प्रवंधन ने मात्र अन्न्याए  किया है फोरम पर अधिक योगदान करनेवाले के साथ





> प्रिय मित्र , यही बात मै थीम के बारे मे कह रहा हूँ, कभी कभार आने वाले सदस्यो की राय नियमित सदस्यो पर थोपी जा रही है।





> तो क्या मात्र एक दो  के कारन यह सुविधा बंद की गयी है !


*एक सूत्र बनाया गया था और हस्ताक्षर में चित्र के कारण लोड बढ़ता हे ,पेज नही खुलते ,सर्वर जाम हो जाता हे ,गति कम हो जाती हे 
इस प्रकार कुछेक सदस्य कहे थे 
तो ये सुविधा बंद कर डी गयी 
हालाकि विरोधी स्वर में ५००० से कम प्रविष्टि के सदस्य अधिक थे*

----------


## draculla

बेड भाई पाता नहीं वह सूत्र कब बना !!!!!
मुझे तो दिखा ही नहीं....
नहीं तो मैं भी अपने विचार अवश्य लिखता और इस समस्या का उन्हें कारगर हल भी बताता.


भाई प्रबंधन ने हस्ताक्षर में चित्र की सुविधा बंद नहीं की बल्कि उसे खराब कर दी.
क्योकि जब नियम बना और मैंने हस्ताक्षर में चित्र लगाया तो मालूम चला की इससे अच्छा तो चित्र नहीं लगाने में ही भलाई है.
तब से अब हस्ताक्षर में text से काम चला रहे है.

लेकिन प्रबंधन के पास ऐसे सदस्यों को समझाने का एक और तरीका था.
प्रबंधन को ऐसे सदस्यों को समझाना था की वे इस प्रक्रिया को अपनाये जिससे उन्हें सदस्य के हस्ताक्षर या अवतार या चित्र नहीं दिखेगा.

सेट्टिंग--->सामान्य सेट्टिंग--->Thread Display Options में जाकर 

Show Signatures
Show Avatars
Show Images (including attached images and images in [IMG] code)

ऊपर दिये गए ३ आप्शन में से किसी को एक को या दो को या तीनों में से सही का निशान हटा देंगें तो उनकी समस्या खत्म हो जायेगी.
इससे ऐसी सदस्यों की समस्या भी खत्म हो जायेगी.

जिनका कंप्यूटर कमजोर है.
जिनका कंप्यूटर धीमा है.
जिनका नेट धीमा है.
जो मोबाइल से फोरम पर आते है.


शायद यह तरीका उन्हें मालूम नहीं होगा!!!!!!!
लेकिन प्रबंधन ने अपना सबसे पुराना और प्रचलित तरीका ही चुना.
सुविधा को बंद कर दो या ऐसा कर दो की किसी काम का ही नहीं रहे.

यदि प्रबंधन को मेरे ऊपर सुझाया गया तरीका अच्छा लगा हो या उन्हें अपनी समस्या का हल मिल गया हो तो कृपया फिर से हस्ताक्षर में चित्र की सीमा पहले जैसे कर दे.
धन्यवाद

----------


## draculla

बेड भाई मुझे तो ऐसे सदस्यों से पोस्ट पर हँसी आती है जो यह लिखते है.....फलाना काम करने से फोरम के सर्वर पर लोड पड़ेगा.
इन्हें फोरम के सर्वर की बहुत चिंता होती है.
मैं ऐसे सदस्यों को बिना मांगे सलाह देना चाहता हूँ की यदि उन्हें फोरम पर कोई समस्या है तो हमें बताये हम उन्हें खत्म करने की भरसक कोशिश करेंगे.
लेकिन वे सुविधा का गला घोटने की कोशिश ना करे...ऐसे भी फोरम पर सुविधा का अकाल है...:)
मेरे जैसे सदस्यों को तब बहुत तकलीफ होती है जब वे ऐसी सुविधा का मजा ले रहे होते है और उसे फोरम खत्म कर देता है.
मैं प्रबंधन से भी अपील करूँगा की पहले वे समस्या का समाधान फोरम पर तकनिकी रूप में ही बताये.
क्योकि बहुत सी समस्या का समाधान फोरुम पर पहले से ही उपलब्ध है.

जिन्हें फोरम के सर्वर की चिंता है मैं ऐसे सदस्यों को अपील करता हूँ की वे फोरम से यह भी आग्रह करे की वे फोरम से मनमोहक चित्र विभाग हटवा दें.
इससे तो फोरम के सर्वर पर से सारा लोड ही खत्म हो जायेगा.
और कुछ दिन के बाद यह फोरम क्योकि सबसे ज्यादा सदस्य चित्र देखने ही आते है.
इसके बाद ना रहेगा फोरम और ना रहेगा उसका सर्वर और न पड़ेगा लोड.
हा हा हा हा हा हा 

कभी गुरु जी ने ही कहा था की इस फोरम को चलाना में indian porn enterprise का ५ % ट्राफिक ही लगता है.
अत: यह फोरम बहुत ही किफायती डर पर चल रहा है...
क्योकि यह फोरम अन्तर्वासना कहानी साईट का हिस्सा है...
अत: इतना खर्च को निकल ही जाता होगा.

----------


## alymax

रेपुटेशन नही दे पा रहा हू

----------


## Munneraja

> नये सदस्य जिसने मात्र २००-३०० पोस्ट की है इनकी मांग मान कर ५०००-अधिक पोस्ट करने बाले सदस्य का अधिकार छीन  लिया 
> प्रवंधन ने मात्र अन्न्याए  किया है फोरम पर अधिक योगदान करनेवाले के साथ


क्या आप अपनी समस्या को अधिक स्पष्ट करने का श्रम करेंगे ??
आपके द्वारा कही गई बात पूरी तरह से स्पष्ट नहीं हो पायी है ...

----------


## ashwanimale

मुन्ने जी, उपर्युक्त पोस्ट में हस्ताक्षर में चित्र हटाने सम्बंधी बात का उल्लेख निहित है, वास्तविक पोस्ट पीछे के पृष्ठों में की गई हैं मैंने पढ़ी थी और उसका सन्दर्भ मुझे याद है।

----------


## draculla

> क्या आप अपनी समस्या को अधिक स्पष्ट करने का श्रम करेंगे ??
> आपके द्वारा कही गई बात पूरी तरह से स्पष्ट नहीं हो पायी है ...


बड़े भैया इनके कहने का तात्पर्य यह है की २००-३०० पोस्ट करने वालो ने ५०००+ करने वालो के अधिकार का हनन किया है.
यह बात उस सन्दर्भ में कही गयी है...जब कुछ सदस्यों ने मिल कर इस बात का विरोध किया की हस्ताक्षर में बड़े चित्र लगाने से उनका कंप्यूटर स्लो हो जा रहा है और उन्हें फोरम में खोलने में असुविधा हो रही है.
जब की ऐसे सदस्यों के लिए उपाय फोरम में पहले से ही उपलब्ध था!जिससे ५०००+ के अधिकारों में काट छांट नहीं होती और कम पोस्ट वाले सदस्य या वैसे सदस्य जिनका सिर्फ हस्ताक्षर में चित्र लगे होने के कारण उन्हें फोरम में असुविधा हो रही थी.

मैंने इस संदर्भ में उपाय सुझाये है.....शायद आपने पढ़ा होगा.

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1700334

ये रहा वह उपाय ....... यदि यदि प्रबंधन को मेरा सुझाया हुआ उपाय उचित लगता हो तो कृपया फिर से थोड़े बड़े चित्र लगाने की सुविधा प्रदान कराइए.
धन्यवाद

----------


## badboy123455

> बेड भाई पाता नहीं वह सूत्र कब बना !!!!!
> 
> सेट्टिंग--->सामान्य सेट्टिंग--->Thread Display Options में जाकर 
> 
> Show Signatures
> Show Avatars
> Show Images (including attached images and images in [IMG] code)
> ऊपर दिये गए ३ आप्शन में से किसी को एक को या दो को या तीनों में से सही का निशान हटा देंगें तो उनकी समस्या खत्म हो जायेगी.
> इससे ऐसी सदस्यों की समस्या भी खत्म हो जायेगी.
> धन्यवाद


_मित्र उपाय बताने का शुक्रिया
शायद ये तरीका हस्ताक्षर में चित्र हेतु सहयोगी हो 
_

----------


## draculla

> _मित्र उपाय बताने का शुक्रिया
> शायद ये तरीका हस्ताक्षर में चित्र हेतु सहयोगी हो 
> _


उम्मीद पर तो पूरी दुनियाँ कायम हैं...देखते है की कोई पोजिटिव रेस्पोंसे आता है या नहीं!

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

जो मित्र रेपुतेसन नहीं दे प् रहे है !

वो निम्न प्रक्रिया से रेपो दे सकते है !

१) आप स्टार वाले बटन पे माउस का दाहिना बटन दबाए !
२)  यहाँ से आप  "ओपन लिंक इन न्यू टब " पर जाएँ !
३) फिलहाल तो अभी यही समाधान है !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> रेपुटेशन नही दे पा रहा हू


http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1703220


आप यहाँ देखें !

----------


## draculla

एक नया अपडेट यदि कोई सूत्र मिटा दिया गया है.
तो उस सूत्र में मिले हुए पॉइंट भी कट जाते है.

----------


## satya_anveshi

> एक नया अपडेट यदि कोई सूत्र मिटा दिया गया है.
> तो उस सूत्र में मिले हुए पॉइंट भी कट जाते है.


नहीं कटते..............

----------


## ravi chacha

> नहीं कटते..............


कटते है भाई   मेरे तो हजारो पॉइंट कम हुये है कई   बार

----------


## rasta khoji

*रेपुटेशन पॉइंट कैसे दू*

----------


## satya_anveshi

> *रेपुटेशन पॉइंट कैसे दू*


रेपो देने के लिए किसी पोस्ट के नीचे दिखाई दे रहे स्टार बटन को दबाकर अपना संदेश लिखें और फिर add to this users reputation पर क्लिक कर दें।

----------


## alymax

रेपो कैसे दे कल परेशान हु मेरी पोस्ट के आगे स्टार बटन गायब है

----------


## ashwanimale

> प्रिय मित्र , लगता है आप तो स्वयँ को ही रेपो देने का प्रयास कर रहे हो, बहुत अच्छे।( मजाक)


वाह मित्र क्या दिमाग दौड़ाया, मैं नहीं समझ पाया था कि ये सज्जन अपनी पोस्ट के स्टार को देखने का प्रयास कर रहे थे और चौंक कर परेशान हो रहे थे, वाह!

----------


## rasta khoji

> प्रिय मित्र , लगता है आप तो स्वयँ को ही रेपो देने का प्रयास कर रहे हो, बहुत अच्छे।( मजाक)


:clap::clap::clap:

----------


## rasta khoji

*ben ten* 

नियामक       आभारी हू    


shu

----------


## Aeolian

1st reputation point de diya. yah bhi jan gaya hu ki thank aur like kaise karte hai. shikayat karna bhi smjh gaya hu.
abhi yah janna baki hai ki kisi post ya chitr ka reference kaise le ? kisi sutr me jankari jarur milegi.

----------


## draculla

> 1st reputation point de diya. yah bhi jan gaya hu ki thank aur like kaise karte hai. shikayat karna bhi smjh gaya hu.
> abhi yah janna baki hai ki kisi post ya chitr ka reference kaise le ? kisi sutr me jankari jarur milegi.


Thanks dear.....

----------


## Kamal Ji

> Thanks dear.....


 मित्र draculla जी आपका सुस्वागत है.
एक प्रार्थना भी है....
कृपया आप अपने बहुमूल्य समय में से कुछ समय 
अपने इस मंच को भी दिया करें.

----------


## draculla

Thanks.......I will try my best.

----------


## anita

draculla जी का स्वागत है

----------


## Krishna

स्वागत है भाई ... 

साथ साथ आप भाई हिन्दी में लिखने का प्रयास करें | 
समस्या होने पर किसी से भी कह सकते हैं | 

धन्यवाद |

----------


## sajan love

क्या रेपो का दौर चला गया क्या 
नियामकजी ??????

----------


## Kamal Ji

> क्या रेपो का दौर चला गया क्या 
> नियामकजी ??????


नही जी, रेपो देने का दौर देने का खतम नही हुआ है.
प्रूफ दिया जा चुका है.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> Thanks.......I will try my best.


आपका हमेशा स्वागत है.

----------


## sajan love

मित्र नियामक जी
मगर मै कुछ ही सदस्यो के पोस्ट के निचे रेपो का बटन देख पा रहा हू

----------


## MALLIKA

क्या अब किसी भी नवागत को कोई भी सदस्य 
प्रोत्साहन के रूप में रेपुटेशन नहीं दे सकता है ?

----------


## anita

> क्या अब किसी भी नवागत को कोई भी सदस्य 
> प्रोत्साहन के रूप में रेपुटेशन नहीं दे सकता है ?



रेपो दे पा रहे है 
मैं खुद अभी दी है 

आप समस्या गर कोई सामने आ रही है तो बता दीजिये

----------


## Kamal Ji

> क्या अब किसी भी नवागत को कोई भी सदस्य 
> प्रोत्साहन के रूप में रेपुटेशन नहीं दे सकता है ?


नहीं मल्लिका जी ऐसी कोई समस्या नही है.
मैं स्वयं एक नवागत को रेपो देने के लिए क्लिक किया है तो ..
(रेपो दी नही है, मात्र चेक किया है.)
सम्भव है रेपो देना ...

आप जिस नवागत को रेपो देना चाहें रेपो दे सकती हैं.

----------


## mravay

कमल जी खुद को रेपो कैसे दे

----------


## Kamal Ji

> कमल जी खुद को रेपो कैसे दे


कोई भी सदस्य स्वयं को रेपो नही दे सकता.....

----------


## chulbuli

नगेटिव रेपो कैसे दे?

----------


## satya_anveshi

> कमल जी खुद को रेपो कैसे दे


दूसरी id द्वारा.......  :Monkey:

----------


## Kamal Ji

> दूसरी id द्वारा.......


दूसरी आईडी की रेपो पावर ५० तो न होगी....
५-७ भी हुयी तो क्या फायदा हुआ दूसरी आईडी का?

----------


## chulbuli

> नगेटिव रेपो कैसे दे?


हमरे सवाल का जवाब????

----------


## Kamal Ji

> नगेटिव रेपो कैसे दे?





> हमरे सवाल का जवाब????



यहां उसके लिए भी ऑप्शन है......
आप खोज लो तो मैं आपको रेपो भेंट करूंगा.
इसको तलाशने  के लिए समय अवधि एक घंटे की है.
बहुत आसान है.
तनिक कोशिश करें.

----------


## chulbuli

> यहां उसके लिए भी ऑप्शन है......
> आप खोज लो तो मैं आपको रेपो भेंट करूंगा.
> इसको तलाशने  के लिए समय अवधि एक घंटे की है.
> बहुत आसान है.
> तनिक कोशिश करें.


 दे दिए आपको अब कहाँ है हमरा  इनाम

----------


## Kamal Ji

> दे दिए आपको अब कहाँ है हमरा  इनाम


अरे मुझे नेगेटिव पॉइंट्स दे कर रेपो ... इनाम में....
यहाँ बताना था....


चल कमल यार कोई बात नही......दे दो रेपो.....

----------


## mravay

> दे दिए आपको अब कहाँ है हमरा  इनाम


और कुछ नहीं नेगेटिव ही दे डाला

----------


## Kamal Ji

कोई अन्य सदस्य मजाक मजाक में ऐसा न करे.....
मित्र चुलबुली जे के साथ एक हास्य ही था.
जिसे मैंने नेगिटिव पॉइंट्स को भी हास्य में लिया.



किसी ख़ास बात पर आप उसे नेगिटिव पॉइंट्स दे सकते हैं.
अथवा शिकायत का बटन दबाएँ.
नेगेटिव पॉइंट्स न दें यह मेरा सुझाव है.

----------


## chulbuli

> अरे मुझे नेगेटिव पॉइंट्स दे कर रेपो ... इनाम में....
> यहाँ बताना था....
> 
> 
> चल कमल यार कोई बात नही......दे दो रेपो.....


हा हा हा हा। जी धन्यवाद 




> और कुछ नहीं नेगेटिव ही दे डाला


जी दे डाले




> कोई अन्य सदस्य मजाक मजाक में ऐसा न करे.....
> मित्र चुलबुली जे के साथ एक हास्य ही था.
> जिसे मैंने नेगिटिव पॉइंट्स को भी हास्य में लिया.
> 
> 
> 
> किसी ख़ास बात पर आप उसे नेगिटिव पॉइंट्स दे सकते हैं.
> अथवा शिकायत का बटन दबाएँ.
> नेगेटिव पॉइंट्स न दें यह मेरा सुझाव है.


ओके धन्यवाद

----------


## Irb586

में रेपो कैसे दे सकता हु

----------


## garima

> में रेपो कैसे दे सकता हु



हा दे सकते हो  रेपो एक जरिया है हौसलाअफजाई का

----------


## Irb586

> हा दे सकते हो  रेपो एक जरिया है हौसलाअफजाई का


कैसे दू तरीका बताओ

----------


## garima

> कैसे दू तरीका बताओ



आप को जिसे भी रेपो देनी है उसके नाम  प्रोफाइल पिक्चर के निचे देखो 
स्टार बन के आता है 
बस उस स्टार पे टच करो  और i approve  और disaprove आएगा 
आपको ई approve करना है और बॉक्स  आएगा उसपे कॉमेंट लिखना है  
और add to reputation आएगा।
उसपे  टच करे।
बस दे दी रेपुटेशन।

----------


## Irb586

[QUOTE=garima;2240347]आप को जिसे भी रेपो देनी है उसके नाम  प्रोफाइल पिक्चर के निचे देखो 
स्टार बन के आता है 
बस उस स्टार पे टच करो  और i approve  और disaprove आएगा 
आपको ई approve करना है और बॉक्स  आएगा उसपे कॉमेंट लिखना है  
और add to reputation आएगा।
उसपे  टच करे।
बस दे दी रेपुटेशन।[/Q

जानकारी क लिए धन्यवाद

----------

